# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Autoconsumo, sí, pero de verdad

## Jonasino

> Si hay una diferencia fundamental entre EEUU y la Unión Europea en la batalla energética es que los norteamericanos han sido capaces de desarrollar las renovables, avanzar en la independencia energética, convertirse en exportadores de petróleo y gas gracias al fracking y, además, reducir al máximo su exposición al carbón mientras bajaba la factura para el consumidor. Mientras, en la Europa de la subvención, no se cierra ni una fracción del carbón que EEUU, y el consumidor paga una media de 50% más por la electricidad y el gas natural.
> 
> En esta columna ya hablamos sobre las burbujas que hemos creado y cómo se debe evitar que se cree otra con el autoconsumo.
> 
> En EEUU también han encontrado la manera de evitar una nueva burbuja subvencionada e ineficiente. Y Reino Unido sigue ese mismo objetivo.
> 
> Frente a las propuestas del reciente acuerdo entre todos los partidos -excepto el PP- sobre el llamado autoconsumo, en EEUU se está produciendo una nueva regulación en sentido contrario, intentando evitar que se desestabilicen y encarezcan los sistemas eléctricos.
> 
> ¿Qué es el autoconsumo? Se trata de la instalación de sistemas de generación eléctrica a pequeña escala, normalmente en domicilios particulares, con paneles solares, para atender el consumo eléctrico local.
> ...


Fuente: http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/merc...eno-de-energia

----------

Asterion (16-mar-2016),F. Lázaro (14-mar-2016),Josito1969 (15-mar-2016),perdiguera (14-mar-2016)

----------


## termopar

Hombreee! otra vez el señor Lacalle diciendo tonterías, ya le echaba en falta desde la última vez que tuvo que retractarse.

Refranero popular: cuando un tonto sigue la linde, la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue

----------

